# puppy food question



## mijnosirrom1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everybody. I recently adopted a German shepherd/English shepherd mix. She is 12 weeks old. She is actually said to be mixed with king German shepherd. My question is..should i feed her regular puppy food or large breed puppy food? Any response would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

-Albert


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Large breed puppy food. 

Also, not to be picky but there's no such thing as a king German Shepherd. There are King Shepherds, and German Shepherds. They are different breeds. Welcome to the forum by the way. We'd love to see pics of your puppy!


----------



## mijnosirrom1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I've been giving her some of both but I'll stick to the large breed food. I thought king German shepherd was an old school larger version of today's German shepherds. I thought I read that somewhere. And I will post some pics as soon as i get em'.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

mijnosirrom1 said:


> Thanks for the response. I've been giving her some of both but I'll stick to the large breed food. I thought king German shepherd was an old school larger version of today's German shepherds. I thought I read that somewhere.


You probably read it on the website of somebody who sells King Shepherds.  The King Shepherd was developed by crossing German Shepherds with Malamutes and Great Pyrenees, then crossing back to German Shepherds. They ended up with a larger, hairier, calmer dog than the original German Shepherd. King Shepherds are a separate breed with their own registry.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought this was cross breeding for Shiloh Shepherds??



Emoore said:


> You probably read it on the website of somebody who sells King Shepherds.  The King Shepherd was developed
> 
> >>>>by crossing German Shepherds with Malamutes and Great Pyrenees, then crossing back to German Shepherds.<<<<
> 
> They ended up with a larger, hairier, calmer dog than the original German Shepherd. King Shepherds are a separate breed with their own registry.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my Sheps.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> i thought this was cross breeding for Shiloh Shepherds??


I thought so too, but i just read it on a King Shepherd website, therefore it must be true. right? RIGHT?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

no need for "puppy" food if you choose a good quality food.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

look at the all stage formulas or just adult food.


----------



## mijnosirrom1 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is Sasha. She is half German shepherd and half English shepherd.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Albert, 
Welcome. What a cutie she is!


----------

